# Blinker und Pilkergussformen selber bauen.



## Franky (21. Februar 2001)

Moin moin!Ganz genau da bin ich grad bei: Pilkergußform aus Silikon basteln. Momentan ist der 2. Ansatz "im Kasten". Der erste ging voll in die Hose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Februar 2001)

Häää-Wieso steckst de den in die Hose? Ich denke das ist zum Blei gießen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

     www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2001)

*lol*
Ich komm da gleich mal rüber!!! In die Hose stecken... *grmpf* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nee - das Gußnest ist völlig versaut, weil die Folie (zum Trennen) irgendwie sich nicht so eng an den Pilker gelegt hat, daß es halbwegs an die Urform erinnert... Versuch Nummer 2 (mit eingefettem Pilker) ist zur Hälfte bereits fertig. Morgen kommt der "Deckel" drauf. Vorher wird das ganze mit fett eingepinselt.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## AndyZi (22. Februar 2001)

Hi im neuen Fisch und Fang Heft ist ein Bericht wie man das baut. Das Heft kostet 7,90DM und im Internet ist Fisch und Fang auch unter dem Link   www.FischundFang.de.   ------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Andy***Mod im Bilderforum***[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von AndyZi am 21-02-2001 um 12:36.]


----------



## masch1 (22. Februar 2001)

Hi FrankyHab Gestern meinen Kumpel noch mal mit Fragen
gelöchert Sein Tipp bei größeren Teilen wie Pilker solltest du den Pilker mit Teflonspray
einsprühen und die Folie weglassen.


------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## Franky (22. Februar 2001)

Hi Hubert und alle annern,meine 1. Form ist fertig und gelungen!!!
Ich habe keinen Teflon-Spray, sondern Kugellagerfett genommen und damit den Pilker eingeschmiert. Nachdem ich ihn dann zur Hälfte eingegossen hatte, und das ganze ausgehärtet war, habe ich die ganze Fläche dünn mit Fett eingepinselt. Hier nochmal riesen Dank an Jörg, von dem diese Idee eigentlich stammt.
Eben grade habe ich das aus der Mon-Cherie-Schachtel herausgenommen und konnte die Hälften problemlos und sauber voneinander trennen! Nun muß ich nur noch den Entlüftungs- und Gußkanal reinschnippeln und kann loslegen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zur Menge: ich habe 1 kg Silikon und ein Fläschen Härter gehabt. Das ganze reicht auf den Mililiter für 2 300 g Mon-Cherie-Kästen. Echt Schwein gehabt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zum Mischungsverhältnis: Härter : Silikon -> 1 : 25. Dir Hubert nochmal riesen Dank für das Material und die Anleitung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 22-02-2001 um 15:21.]


----------



## AndyZi (22. Februar 2001)

Hi ich will mir die Form im Fisch und Fang Heft bauen. Dazu braucht man aber 200-400 Milliliter Silikon und Härter. 15-30 Milliliter Kreidepilver und Vaselin wo bekommt man das gibt´s das im Bastelladen oder ?

------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Andy***Mod im Bilderforum***
**Mod im Schwedenforum**


----------



## Schulti (22. Februar 2001)

Hi Kollegen!
Funktioniert das auch zum bau von Formen für Birnenblei, Sargblei usw? Oder nur für Pilker????????????????

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Andreas_S (22. Februar 2001)

sollte auch für bleie gehen

------------------
***Moderator Angeln in Norwegen***
        www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Franky (22. Februar 2001)

Hi Andy,ja, kommt ungefähr mit der Menge hin, die ich für eine Form benötigte. 200 ml halte ich für zuwenig "Futter". Nimm lieber 400 ml.
Die Vaseline wird als Trennmittel benötigt werden, das Talkumpuder (Kreide) zur Pflege der Form.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Februar 2001)

Na das höhrt sich ja alles ganz gut an. Ich muß nun wohl auch mal los mir das Zeug besorgen.
Bis heute habe ich immer Formen aus Gips angefertigt. Die haben zwar nicht so lange gehalten aber mir hats gereicht. Ich gieße mir immer meine Brandungsbleie mehr eigentlich nicht.

------------------

     www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## masch1 (22. Februar 2001)

Hi LeuteDas Silicon von dem Franky erzählt hat er von mir.Ich habe es an einer anderen Stelle schon mal erwähnt das ich in einer Chemiefirma arbeite die dieses Silicon herstellt.Über unsere Belegschaftsverkaufstelle kriege ich 1kg Silicon + Härter für 25 DM + 6,50 DM Versandkosten.
Franky hat mal was Von 70 DM im Bastelladen gesagt für 1kg .
bevor ihr mir jetzt alle Bestellungen aufs Auge drückt das Silicon gibt es nicht immer in unserer Verkaufsstelle
Und ich habs selbst noch nicht ausprobiert also wartet bitte bis Franky die ersten Pilks gegossen hat!Und hier postet ob die Form ( das Silicon die Temperatur wirklich aushält)
Und Franky der erste Dorsch mit dem sebstgegossenen Pilker kriegt meinen Namen
und du Trikst ein Bier auf mich Wie Versprochen oder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## Franky (22. Februar 2001)

Hi Hubert,logisch mach ich das!!! Ich werde ein Bild vom ersten Pilker einscannen und hier posten - mit Deinem Namen drauf! Und in Rerik kommt der dann zum Ersteinsatz!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mit dem Giessen kann sich das in die 2. Märzwoche hinziehen, also noch ein wenig Geduld bitte! Auf jeden Fall werde ich dann hier einen Beitrag reinstellen!@ Schulti:Sargbleie sind sicher kein Problem, wenn Du eine Möglichkeit hast, das Blei zu durchbohren. Wie man das aussparen will weiß ich ehrlich so aufn Bumms nicht.
Da wirds mit den Birnenbleien schon komplizierter! Vor allem zu erklären WARUM ist schwierig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aufn Punkt gebracht ist die Kegelform des Bleis Grund allen Übels. Egal wie Du das Blei einlegst, mußt Du es fixieren, damit es nicht "schief" aufliegt. Irgendwie muß ja ein Wirbel mit eingegossen werden, und der darf nicht "versenkt" werden. 
Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn Du es mit dem Wirbel "nach unten" auf dem ausgehärteten Silikonfutter (der Grundlage) fixierst und dann zur Hälfte in Silikon eingießt. Der "Deckel" ist nur Formsache! Da kannst Du sogar schon den Guß- und Entlüftungskanal mit einer Schraube/Draht aussparen und mußt nicht schnitzen. Dann wird es nur noch eine saumäßige Fummelei den Wirbel da unten reinzubekommen.Also, wartet mal ab, was ich für Ergebnisse bekomme und dann sehen wir mal weiter, okay??

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## TinkaTinka (23. Februar 2001)

Hai AndiZi !!Vaseline und Talcum gibts in jeder Apotheke für ein paar Pfennig.Gruß Achim


----------



## AndyZi (23. Februar 2001)

Danke TinkaTinka mit so zeug kenn ich mich nicht aus darum die Frage. Da kann ich ja gleich über die Straße da hab ich gleich eine Apotheke.

------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Andy***Mod im Bilderforum***
**Mod im Schwedenforum**


----------



## Franky (23. Februar 2001)

Hi alle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich hab mir gestern 200 g Talkum aus der Apotheke mitbringen lassen. 3 Mark Fuffzich hat der Spaß gekostet...
Das Zeug ist ja auch &acute;ne prima Gummipflege für Türdichtungen (Auto) und kostet von Nigrin 6 Mark Neununneunzich die 50 g Buddel! Wuuuaaahhh!
 Also: Holzauge sei wachsach!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Guest (23. Februar 2001)

Servus Franky,frag mal in Deiner Auto-Werkstatt. Die brauchen das zum Reifenwechseln. (Schlauch einlegen). Da wirds bestimmt billiger.

------------------
  WO


----------



## Franky (23. Februar 2001)

Hi WO, sorry, ich kann nich anders... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Schlauchreifen beim Auto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Hast Du auch noch Weißwand-Speichenräder und &acute;ne Gummiknauftröte???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nein, im Ernst, bei mir in der Werkstatt haben die eine Silikonmasse, mit dem die den Reifen einschmieren, um ihn in die Felge zu ploppen.
Ist vielleicht ein wenig mistverständlich rübergekommen, aber diesmal bin ich von dem Apothekenpreis total überrascht gewesen. Positiv natürlich. Günstiger wird man da wohl  nicht rankommen. Ich habe 10 g in einen Einfrierbeutel geschüttet, um die Form darin aufzubewahren. Das reicht für 10 Formen...Aber trotzdem, gut daß Du mich an die Werkstatt erinnert hast: ich muß mir noch ein paar alte Auswuchtbleie schnorren gehen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Guest (24. Februar 2001)

Hi Franky,Weißwandreifen, mmhhhh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 das wär wieder was schönes.
Aber was nimmst Du jetzt her. Talkum oder Kreide?

------------------
  WO


----------



## Franky (24. Februar 2001)

Moin WO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich nehme Talkum! Pflegt besser wie Kreide!!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## TinkaTinka (27. Februar 2001)

Hallo !!!!
Nochmal was zu Talkum !!
Ich benötige das Zeug auch zum Einpudern von Latexmanschetten ( Ne----kein Fetisch ).
Wenn man damit nicht so rumsauen will kann man einen Pfefferstreuer nehmen, dann geht die Dosierung besser.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Schulti (27. Februar 2001)

Kein Fetisch....
Das sagen Sie alle
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## TinkaTinka (27. Februar 2001)

Ich wußte, daß wieder einer die Scherze nicht lassen kann !!!!!!! )
Gruß Achim


----------



## MaikNorge (17. März 2001)

Hallo 
Habe gefunden zum Gießformenbau für Blei und Pilker: _1L Kautschuk und 30ml Härter für 60DM bei  www.ruegg.de/  Gruß Maik
 [2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von MaikNorge am 17-03-2001 um 01:55.]


----------



## Dorschgedrehter (26. März 2001)

Hallo Leute
Wir haben uns Gewichte ca.200gr aus lerren
Teelichter gegossen einfach in die Seite eine
starke Tackerklammer reingestochen dann ausgegossen und danach das Alu mit Zange entfernt.


----------



## fjordfisher (31. März 2001)

Hallo Hobbygießer,wie sieht es denn so aus mit der Farbe auf dem Blei? Was habe Ihr da für Erfahrungen.Ein Freund - Werkzeugmacher bei einem großen Küchengerägtehersteller - hat mir im CNC-Fräseverfahren (oder so ähnlich) einen Jensen-Pilker kopiert und eine teflonbeschichtete Aluform hergestellt. Die "Duplikate" sind kaum vom Original zu unterscheiden - wichtig, das Blei muß sauber sein, sonst entstehen Löcher. Wie bringe ich jetzt am besten Farbe auf die Dinger? 

------------------
wünsche Euch immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. März 2001)

Hallo!
Das mit der Farbe ist das große Geheimnis sämtlicher Pilkerhersteller. Die Farbe muß eingebrannt werden damit sie hält. Einer kann das besser und die Pilker halten wirklich super die Farbe andere haben das nicht so drauf und die Farbe ist schnell runter. Gerade auf steinigem Grund wie Norwegen ist der Pilker dann gar nicht wieder zuerkennen. Und so ist es auch bei uns Hobbybastlern. Ich hab schon alles mögliche versucht aber noch nichts gefunden womit die Farbe lange auf dem Pilker bleibt.

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Dorschkiller (1. April 2001)

Hi Leute,Ich bin Werkzeugmachermeister und gieße Blei seit ca. 20 Jahren.
Aber die Farben sind immer ein Problem.
Nicht umsonst gibt es so viele Billighersteller.Also für alle Selbstbauer mein Tip.Ihr könnt eure Pilker nachdem die Grundierung aufgetragen wurde, mit allen möglichen Sprayfarben lakieren.Und jetzt kommt,sWichtig ist, das der Klarlack eingebrannd wird.Ohne eingebranten Klarlack wird der Pilker den ersten Angeltag nicht ohne Farbverlust überleben.Ich bin bei diesem Thema echt ein Profi.Bitte, Bitte fragt mich was.[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Dorschkiller am 04-04-2001 um 05:46.]


----------



## Dorschkiller (1. April 2001)

Ups   Was ist jetzt passiert. ???Laufen jetzt verschiedene Beiträge zusammen ?


----------



## Dorschkiller (1. April 2001)

Hallo SchultiLösch bitte das von der Ölpest.
War das mein Fehler. ???Ich habe nur einen Beitrag geschrieben, und schon war das was ich von der Ölpest in der Ostsee geschrieben habe in diesem Beitrag.Kann ich mir echt nicht erklären.

------------------
The Past-Master of Dorsch


----------



## fjordfisher (2. April 2001)

Hi Dorschkiller,muß es für das Einbrennen ein spezieller Lack sein? Habe mir schon mal überlegt, einen Lack zu nehmen, mit dem man Parkett versiegelt, der müßte eigenlich sehr hart werden !?


----------



## Bert (3. April 2001)

Text
Hallo Dorschkiller, wie funktioniert das Einbrennen von Klarlack?
Kann ich das auch bei mir zu Hause in der Garage durchführen?Bert


----------



## Dorschkiller (4. April 2001)

Hi LeuteDer Klarlack muß hart und zugleich ressistent gegen Stöße sein.Zu harter Lack platzt leicht beim Aufprall auf dem Meeresgrund vom Pilker ab.Die Fa. Hakuma hat spezial Farben und Lacke im Programm.
Auch gute Tips zum Selberbau
( Katalog unter www.hakuma.de  )Der lackierte Pilker wird komplett in Klarlack eingetaucht.
Dann gut Abtropfen lassen und hängend in den Ofen.
Das Einbrennen der Lacke kann man in jeden alten Backofen vornehmen.Mit Parkettlack kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, aber nur ein Versuch bringt neue Erfahrungen.
Es muß ja nicht gleich die gesammte Produktion sein.MfG Bernd-Otto

------------------
The Past-Master of Dorsch


----------



## Robert (4. April 2001)

Hallo Leute,Ich hab jetzt auch eine ganze Menge Pilker gegossen und lackiert. Ich habe für die Endlackierung die Teile 2-mal in Bootslack tauchlackiert. (ohne Einbrennen)Beim Trockentest (Ich hab mal 2 Pilker mit Schwung gegeneinander geschlagen) macht das Ganze bisher einen guten Eindruck.
Die Pilker haben Dellen, der Lack ist nicht abgeplatzt.Der Test in der Praxis folgt dann im Mai, da bin ich mit dem Dorschkiller in Langeland.Das Resultat wird natürlich hier gepostet.Dis denn,Robert


----------



## rule270 (18. Oktober 2018)

Hy
Ich habe schon an die 50 Bleigussformen gebaut.
Ich verwende zum Trennen immer Bohnerwachs.
Wenn Ihr Anleitungen oder Fragen zu Materialien  habt meldet euch. Gehen Tut alles.

Lg
Rudi


----------

